# whos been to a training camp?



## brothershaw (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone here ( not from the Philippines) been to any of the training camps different schools have there from time to time? IF so what did you think of it? 
Private message answers are fine.


----------



## MJS (Feb 13, 2005)

2 years ago I went to my first Arnis camp in Chicago, and I have to say that it was an awesome time!!!  Having the chance to work with a wide variety of people as well as seeing some of the top guys in action was great.  

I highly suggest that if you have the chance to go to one, that you do it.  It'll be well worth the time and money!

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 14, 2005)

brothershaw said:
			
		

> Anyone here ( not from the Philippines) been to any of the training camps different schools have there from time to time? IF so what did you think of it?
> Private message answers are fine.



Camps can be a lot of fun. Which were you thinking of attending?

Paul


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 14, 2005)

Brothershaw,

Did you mean a training camp in the Philippines or any FMA camp?

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## brothershaw (Feb 14, 2005)

I meant in the filipines in particular, I see different ones come up from time to time. It sure would be a different way to spend vacation time.


----------

